

Microsoft signs $100m Cloud Deal with NYC - AlexBlom
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/20/microsoft-new-york-city/

======
jdp23
The claim is this'll save $50M by consolidating existing contracts and
shifting some stuff to the cloud.

It'll be interesting to see if it goes better than Google's deal with LA,
which has run into all kinds of problems.

